# running 2 or powered units together



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

New to the forum and I would like to know how I can run a..... A+B+A all powered units without the jerking or is it not possible? also other then Ebay is there another site on the Internet to buy N scale stuff just as cheep. Can I put my email address on with my post so members that have N stuff for sale can email me??
Thank you....Ed


----------



## Winston (Feb 1, 2013)

you can run 3 trains powered together with dcc but dcc costs a bit more than your standard dc stuff. with dc iam not real sure how to do that. but I do belive there is a way to do that with forming electrical blocks sections for each peace of track that you have or something like that sort of hard to explain how to that would work I think theres a video on you tube about it I watched once. a good while back. 

for the other than ebay stuff i was curious to where other people got there stuff at also 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17725
also i found out theres a section on nscale supply that has used stuff on it witch is kind of cool might find a good deal on something only prob is got to pay shipping and handling http://www.nscalesupply.com/pon/Preowned.aspx 

as for your email iam not to sure about how you would go to do that


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

With DC, just put all three on the track and go. Will your power supply support the needed voltage and amperage? If the engines are different, they run at different speeds at the same power setting, then the slow ones will be dragged along and the fast ones will be straining. A big difference will not be good.

With DCC you can program them to speed match so all run at the same speed, then just use the MU function to combine them into a consist so they can be controlled by one throttle.


----------



## Winston (Feb 1, 2013)

so with dc your saying if you wanted to run 2 or more at the same time its best to have the same model and make of the engine same company that makes the loco for each unit have them run with out one being faster than the other for dc same type of motor same type of gear ratio my luck i would get a good one and the 2nd one would be a real lemon and not be around the same speed.


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

Running DC all you can do is experiment with putting them in different order. You also can look into purchasing 'dummy' (unpowered) units. The only reason you'd really need three powered units is if you're pulling a heavy load.


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the info, I don't have any train stuff yet I was forest to retire and Im trying so hard to find N scale every thing and any thing very cheep or free Im 64 and I lost my car when I lost my job so everything is tight, but with the grace of God I will build a layout and it will be wonderfull, I have wanted this for the last 10 years and now that Im single again I can do it.
Thank you for your advice.
Ed


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for you advice, I dont have any train stuff yet but Im working on it I have to buy used because Im retired and now that Im single I can do what I want. Right now all I can afford is one 6" straight track at a time, I did place an ad in the forum and asked that anyone that wants to get rid of any n scale stuff broken or not if it free I will take it.
Again I thank you so much and Im very happy I joined this forum you all are so nice and you really know your stuff.
Ed


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

As already stated, as long as the locos run at approximately the same speed, you can run as many locos as your power supply will support. Usually "same brand, same model" will be fine. I was playing with a set of locos on my layout last night.....it was an Athearn F45, 2 Bachmann SD45's and an Intermountain SD45-2, and it ran just fine, so they don't have to be the same. I have 4 Atlas SD35's but 2 were from an early run and 2 were from a later run and they have 2 different motors and they don't run well together at all. Bottom line is speed matching.

As far as where to get stuff, there are a number of good online stores that offer discounted prices. You can get some really good buys on ebay too, but I often find the online stores are better. Not too long ago I saw some vehicles on ebay that were a new release.......the price was good.....about $4 under MSRP, but before I bid, I checked one of my favorite online stores and they were $3.00 cheaper yet and I didn't have to go through the auction thing..


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the advise, I have seen people try to run 2 powered units like a F7a and a F7b both the same road and made by the same people and it was a jerky mess and the cars behind them were going all over the place. Then when they uncouppled the a units the F7a caught went around the track and hit the B unit right in the anyway and thats no fun. Im 63 and trying to start my first MRR layout on a budget of about nothing per month, but now that Im single it might help I think Im going to have about minus $40.00 in May and I posted an ad asking for any broken cars or any n scale stuff any one would like to get rid of the can mail it to me and some day I will find a way to repay them.Thank you for the info and have a great day.
Ed Harlow in Oregon
4631 Campbell Dr. se #129 Salem ore. 97317


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I sometimes run Kato F3s in ABBBBA. They run more slowly than an F3 AB. 

If you like Atlas track, I have some I will send you. I haven't used it in the 12 years I have had it.


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you , so the more the merrier when it come to running power units I like that, Im willing to take anything N scale and track would be great, I can't how nice you all are on this site Im so glad I joined and I will send lots of photos when I get a layout moving Thank again.
Ed Harlow
4631 Campbell Dr. se. #129
Salem, Or. 97317
Here in Salem not many people have train layouts and we only have 1 hobby shop and they really don't carry much train stuff, around here people like R/C and I can't stand up that long do to my hips. I thank very much and have a great weekend.
Ed


----------

